# Canadian Weather Forecasts Sites



## DBM (Feb 20, 2001)

What forecast sites you fellow Canadians find most reliable in your area? I'm located in Vancouver.

I'm new to this but figure calling the closest Environment Canada office would be my best bet.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

You do know that E.C. is online, right?

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/canada_e.html



DBM;867504 said:


> What forecast sites you fellow Canadians find most reliable in your area? I'm located in Vancouver.
> 
> I'm new to this but figure calling the closest Environment Canada office would be my best bet.


----------

